# tiger pistol shrimp died :(



## joneh (Dec 14, 2007)

i dunt no whats going on i bought my pistol shrimp..brought it home.. dripped water into a container with it in there and added him.. i came home and he was on his back in the front of the tank motionless. i dunt no whats going on.. I have blue legged hermits some corals and a clown fish... i have tested my water and ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite were all at zero...is there any specific explination why it died and can i bring it back to the store :twisted:


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

joneh said:


> i dunt no whats going on i bought my pistol shrimp..brought it home.. dripped water into a container with it in there and added him.. i came home and he was on his back in the front of the tank motionless. i dunt no whats going on.. I have blue legged hermits some corals and a clown fish... i have tested my water and ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite were all at zero...is there any specific explination why it died and can i bring it back to the store :twisted:


To help you I must first ask some questions:
How big is this tank? How long has it been set up? How much live rock?
What is your calcium level? What is pH reading? What is the temp? spg/salinity? Do you know what the salinity was in the store tank it came from? If there's a drastic change, this can be deadly quick. 
It sounds to me as if there is an issue with the water quality somewhere, an imbalance in calcium or maybe one of a number of other things...
If you post answers to these questions I can help you to sort it out as much as is possible. 

As for returns to the store, it is unlikely the store will take it now. Some stores will offer a replacement if you call them immediately, and usually they will also want to test your water themselves. The best thing to do is to ask the LFS about their policy the next time you go in, or give them a call and ask over the phone.


----------

